# How much does GPA matter for grad school?



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't plan on going anytime soon, if ever, but my mom kind of pressures me into going sometimes. Realistically, I can not have an amazing GPA right now. I completely bombed an exam on Monday because I was too depressed and anxious to focus on my studying. 

I heard that if you really want to go to grad school, there is always a way, even if your GPA was underwhelming. Right now I don't want to go because I know I could not function properly. I have way too many issues with depression and anxiety right now to even consider it. My mom still doesn't seem to understand that I'm depressed and anxious, so she will always tell me I would make more money by going to grad school, even though I don't care that much about making money. 

But anyways, if I were to wait a few years and get work experience and also take care of my issues, would GPA matter by then?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think it is just the same as college. Depending on the level and ranking of that grad program. For instance university of Hawaii is ****ty as hell but its marine Bio grad school is one of the best. University of Oregon apparently has a super good education grad program. Its all relative. The best GPA gets to go to the best grad schools of their major. Also I know people who have bad overall gpa's but the major specific courses they took they did exceptionally well and got into greatvgrad programs.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess I have no hope then.

I don't know, I just wish my mom wouldn't say anything about it to me. I already have tons of stuff to worry about that is seriously affecting my quality of life and education. I really don't need this extra stuff thrown on top.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Depends on the school and on the program. Anything the least bit competitive, yes, GPA matters quite a bit. Work experience is great, but unless it is somehow directly tied to what you plan on going into (managing a biochemistry lab and being active in research and then applying to a biochem PHD program for instance), its effects will be very limited by how subjective work experience can be in demonstrating your abilities. What I mean is that even with a glowing letter of recommendation, an admissions committee can't realistically know exactly how you performed, or how relevant it is to your chances for future success. 

Don't let that discourage you though. Do what it takes to get better grades. If you feel overloaded, take less classes and/or become a part time student. If you have social/emotional problems right now preventing you from doing well, take a hiatus and fix them. Just don't give up, because if you decide that you can't do better, and that it is ok to do poorly, that is exactly what you will allow to happen.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

it matters, but i think your letters of rec and personal statement are more important


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I've seen grad programs that require a GPA as low as 2.5

But a few years of work experience can be good if you have a really bad GPA.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

In case you are wondering, my GPA is not horrendously bad. But for a perfectionist like me, it isn't as good as I wanted it to be. My University calculates GPA differently, but I'll just translate it so it's easy to understand. Right now I have a 3.0 and struggling to maintain it. My decision to go to school this summer was a very bad one, and it might drag me down a little. 

At this point, I only care about graduating and I will worry about my future when I get to it. I can't help that my issues have been as bad as they have been lately. I am very intelligent and capable, but anybody is susceptible to mental illness. I am only human. 

It's not like my degree is impressive anyways. It's a drama degree, haha. I doubt I even plan on going on to do any kind of master's degree, not for a long time anyways. I would practically suffocate if I were to even try right now.


----------



## Ridhzi (Mar 21, 2012)

It does matter substantially, but your score on entrance exams also plays a pivotal role. I've also heard that grad schools usually pay more attention to your 3rd and 4th year grades.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, it matters quite a bit. You might be able to get into a lesser program if you have great recommendations and test scores, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's nice to know that I have no hope.

Honestly just forget it at this point. I have no interest in pursuing further education right now, and I doubt I will have that interest for years. I have far more important things to worry about right now.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually, depending on where you apply and for what program, a 3.0 would probably be good enough to get you in. Don't expect any grants though.

Honestly, if you aren't enthused about grad school right now, I wouldn't bother. It's a huge commitment of both time and money, and not worth it at all if you aren't going to make the most of it.


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

Being friendly with the people in the graduate dept. probably couldn't hurt. I plan to apply to grad school for my MA in German. I already know several of the people who teach at the graduate level, including the director of graduate studies for the German dept. My GPA is a bit higher than yours though. But a lot of the classes in which I got a lower grade are outside the German major. They probably take that into account as well. Not to mention your GRE scores, letters of recommendation, size of your bribe, etc.


----------

